# TimberWolves...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

I think they could. I heard Kevin Garnett was restructuring his contract to make cap room. They need to trade Wally Szizzer for a more athletic, true SG. They need to get ride of Brando for a younger, up-and coming point guard.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

WallyWorld! So glad you can make it here. I told you they needed you!!!


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> I think they could. I heard Kevin Garnett was restructuring his contract to make cap room. They need to trade Wally Szizzer for a more athletic, true SG. They need to get ride of Brando for a younger, up-and coming point guard.


this is exactly what i would do if i were mchale!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Cavs would take Wally World what would the Timberwolves want in return. I really do not believe that he is worth the max however.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Cavs would take Wally World what would the Timberwolves want in return. I really do not believe that he is worth the max however.


the twolves could want miles in return, thats the only trade that could work one on one.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvefan11</b>!
> 
> the twolves could want miles in return, thats the only trade that could work one on one.


Unforunatley it couldnt because Wally would have to take another 1 year minimum contract to match the remaining 2 years left on Miles contract and Wally in his right mind would never do that when he is due an extension


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

on Best Damn Sports show, Stackhouse said he was on the trading block and heard either portland (for Bonzi) or Twolves (for wally)...

stack and KG... sounds good to me... even thou both folded in the crunch times minutes in playoffs.

i hope KG changes it, but the Joe Smith incident is worse and u can't change that (besides trading for picks).


----------

